# Nevada Highway Patrol changes name



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Nevada Highway Patrol rebrands as State Police


The name change aims to avoid confusion about the role of responding officers, officials said




www.police1.com


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Call em the "Silver State Police", who cares?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I wasn’t confused. Maybe it’s their Admin…meow.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

I like the highway patrol name, sounds cooler


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

KPD54 said:


> I like the highway patrol name, sounds cooler


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Meaningless symbolism.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

What kind of hats do they have?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

“Renaming the agency will help with recruitment” ??? Wtf. Lol.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The Florida Highway Patrol has always looked into changing their name to the Florida State Police, however, the FL Sheriff's always prevented the change, not wanting them to change their tradition role. An FHP trooper friend of mine would often have issues when working cases that took him off the highway...people would question his authority or lack thereof when _*off*_ the highway!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

PBC FL Cop said:


> The Florida Highway Patrol has always looked into changing their name to the Florida State Police, however, the FL Sheriff's always prevented the change, not wanting them to change their tradition role. An FHP trooper friend of mine would often have issues when working cases that took him off the highway...people would question his authority or lack thereof when _*off*_ the highway!


I've heard similar stories about the California Highway Patrol when they were off the highways out here, which isn't very often. They usually stick to the highways.

I've had similar questions when I've stopped someone on the highways. For some reason, people think the city police don't have jurisdiction on the highway, even though it traveled right through the middle of the city..... Please sign here! 

It's amazing to see just how naïve the general public can be when it comes to law enforcement.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

You’d think the title State Trooper would be enough to clear up any confusion.

What happens in states where they call it “State Patrol” … is there added confusion?


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

LA Copper said:


> I've heard similar stories about the California Highway Patrol when they were off the highways out here, which isn't very often. They usually stick to the highways.


That’s patently not true, I’ve seen CHP Officers Frank Poncherello and Jon Baker assist LAPD with an undercover investigation at a roller disco. 🕺🏻


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Well does Nevada have the same state wide authority that say the MSP has? Or is it similar to Florida or Georgia where it’s pretty much just highway authority? 

Please excuse me if it’s in the article, I’m too lazy to read it... or too lazy to read at all.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Roy Fehler said:


> That’s patently not true, I’ve seen CHP Officers Frank Poncherello and Jon Baker assist LAPD with an undercover investigation at a roller disco. 🕺🏻


Good point, I forgot about those guys... true heroes! 

On a similar note, I've met "Ponch" on several occasions in the last few years. He pretty much hasn't changed in all this time and is very police friendly.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

LA Copper said:


> Good point, I forgot about those guys... true heroes!
> 
> On a similar note, I've met "Ponch" on several occasions in the last few years. He pretty much hasn't changed in all this time.


Skin tight shirts and buckets of cologne?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

FHP has full state-wide authority, and in the north, central, and Panhandle areas of the state, they actually do real police work...or so I'm told. In South FL they serve strictly as highway patrol. If a shooting, rape, or other serious crime occurs on the highway, the sheriff's office or city police handles the investigation.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Most highway patrol agencies have full authority, they just don’t really exercise it beyond traffic enforcement. FHP has an authorized strength of like 1,800 for the whole state (and they’re way below that) so they can’t really spare people to do anything beyond their core duties anyways.

The only states I know of where they’re really limited are MN, OH, and NC. Here in NC they have jurisdiction for any traffic offense, crimes committed in their presence, any crime on state property, or when requested to assist by a local agency. Our only real state police are the State Bureau of Investigation (who only assists smaller agencies with investigations) and state alcohol law enforcement, who has full jurisdiction throughout the state, but also has less than 200 total agents.

As for the purpose of the article, I don’t think a name change is going to make too much of a difference. Their duties are apparently still going to be the same so I don’t see people suddenly deciding they want to work their because their name changed.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

IIRC, Mississippi Highway Patrol jurisdiction was limited to offenses committed on state highways. They could also enforce traffic laws on state university campuses, although not other criminal laws. If they were requested by a Sheriff to assist in a county, the law that allowed them to do so placed them under the command of the Sheriff. 

There is also a Miss. Bureau of Investigations and a Miss. Bureau of Narcotics, with statewide authority, but they are rather small.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

EUPD377 said:


> Here in NC they have jurisdiction for any traffic offense, crimes committed in their presence, any crime on state property, or when requested to assist by a local agency.


So if they are flagged down for a past domestic (not on state property) they technically wouldn’t have any authority to make an arrest?


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

patrol22 said:


> So if they are flagged down for a past domestic (not on state property) they technically wouldn’t have any authority to make an arrest?


Yes, actually. However, everyone in NC has the power to detain anyone for any crime (sorta our version of citizens arrest), so SHP can detain them just as any citizen can until local police arrive.

I think it’s dumb, but that’s how it works.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

EUPD377 said:


> Yes, actually. However, everyone in NC has the power to detain anyone for any crime (sorta our version of citizens arrest), so SHP can detain them just as any citizen can until local police arrive.
> 
> I think it’s dumb, but that’s how it works.


In Mass, a citizen’s arrest can only be for a felony in-presence, and even then, the standard of proof is “did in fact commit”, which is impossibly high.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Some new dickhead with a big ego wanting to put his own stamp on things. At significant taxpayer expense.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Roy Fehler said:


> In Mass, a citizen’s arrest can only be for a felony in-presence, and even then, the standard of proof is “did in fact commit”, which is impossibly high.


is it really? Maine is probable cause to believe for classes A,B,C and murder (felonies) and being committed in presence for D, and E (Misdemeanor)


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

KPD54 said:


> is it really? Maine is probable cause to believe for classes A,B,C and murder (felonies) and being committed in presence for D, and E (Misdemeanor)


i think Mass. is like that to deter people from trying to be hero’s when they have no idea what they’re doing.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Foxy85 said:


> i think Mass. is like that to deter people from trying to be hero’s when they have no idea what they’re doing.


The state wants to control the monopoly on violence lest it be used back on the state.
The government can drone strike a family by accident, or shoot Vicki Weaver with no consequence. You dare defend yourself against an armed robber, you will be standing tall before the man.
Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Hush said:


> The state wants to control the monopoly on violence lest it be used back on the state.
> The government can drone strike a family by accident, or shoot Vicki Weaver with no consequence. You dare defend yourself against an armed robber, you will be standing tall before the man.
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Citizen’s arrest isn’t self-defense, Massachusetts actually does have a Castle Doctrine, hard as it is to believe.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Roy Fehler said:


> Citizen’s arrest isn’t self-defense, Massachusetts actually does have a Castle Doctrine, hard as it is to believe.


Betting it’s a Kennedy only Castle…


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Roy Fehler said:


> Citizen’s arrest isn’t self-defense, Massachusetts actually does have a Castle Doctrine, hard as it is to believe.


Now that can’t be right, I’m almost certain you have the duty to retreat in MA


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Under Dukakis if I remember correctly, but _hopefully_ that's been addressed. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

KPD54 said:


> Now that can’t be right, I’m almost certain you have the duty to retreat in MA


Not within your dwelling you don't.

*Section 8A: Killing or injuring a person unlawfully in a dwelling; defense *


Section 8A. In the prosecution of a person who is an occupant of a dwelling charged with killing or injuring one who was unlawfully in said dwelling, it shall be a defense that the occupant was in his dwelling at the time of the offense and that he acted in the reasonable belief that the person unlawfully in said dwelling was about to inflict great bodily injury or death upon said occupant or upon another person lawfully in said dwelling, and that said occupant used reasonable means to defend himself or such other person lawfully in said dwelling. There shall be no duty on said occupant to retreat from such person unlawfully in said dwelling.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

YEEEEEE


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Every sign, every vehicle, every patch, every badge, every single piece of stationary, every business card, etc, etc...millions of taxpayer dollars for two words that mean basically the same exact thing. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

KPD54 said:


> Now that can’t be right, I’m almost certain you have the duty to retreat in MA


Negative.

It’s not a particular strong Castle Doctrine, it applies only to the living area of your residence (garages, sheds, yards, etc., aren’t included), but it absolutely exists.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hush said:


> Every sign, every vehicle, every patch, every badge, every single piece of stationary, every business card, etc, etc...millions of taxpayer dollars for two words that mean basically the same exact thing.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Actually it's only about $473,000 over the next two fiscal years for procurement of those items. The real waste is the tossing of the stocks of old stationary, uniform accoutrements, and re-decaling the majority of the vehicle fleet which will be another $200,000 net loss. So yeah it's definitely a waste of money. 

Now I'm an old military logistics guy. Put me in charge and pay me $77,000 and I'll sell all the obselete stuff on the internet to Collectors and whackers. I can recycle and re-utilize more than you can image. I can probably recoup about $100K or more. That'll pay my salary and have enough left over to lease a couple motorcycles for years, or a tactical dune buggy. Winning!!!!


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

mpd61 said:


> Actually it's only about $473,000 over the next two fiscal years for procurement of those items. The real waste is the tossing of the stocks of old stationary, uniform accoutrements, and re-decaling the majority of the vehicle fleet which will be another $200,000 net loss. So yeah it's definitely a waste of money.
> 
> Now I'm an old military logistics guy. Put me in charge and pay me $77,000 and I'll sell all the obselete stuff on the internet to Collectors and whackers. I can recycle and re-utilize more than you can image. I can probably recoup about $100K or more. That'll pay my salary and have enough left over to lease a couple motorcycles for years, or a tactical dune buggy. Winning!!!!


They said in the article that they wouldn't be redetailing anything, just phasing them out.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> I've heard similar stories about the California Highway Patrol when they were off the highways out here, which isn't very often. They usually stick to the highways.
> 
> I've had similar questions when I've stopped someone on the highways. For some reason, people think the city police don't have jurisdiction on the highway, even though it traveled right through the middle of the city..... Please sign here!
> 
> It's amazing to see just how naïve the general public can be when it comes to law enforcement.


Sadly, there are those IN Law Enforcement with the same issue, but those folks are fewer and fewer each year, but they'll never REALLY be gone.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hush said:


> Every sign, every vehicle, every patch, every badge, every single piece of stationary, every business card, etc, etc...millions of taxpayer dollars for two words that mean basically the same exact thing.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Meaning NO disrespect to the hard working women and men of the MBTA/Transit Police, but when they changed their badges and patches several years ago and went from MBTA To Transit, my first thought was, "Well, it's a good thing the system is fiscally sound enough to handle these very necessary changes because the OLD stuff just didn't work." or words to that effect. I just still don't fully get it and will gladly appreciate anyone who can say Boston style badges were far more important than fixing an Orange Line train.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> Meaning NO disrespect to the hard working women and men of the MBTA/Transit Police, but when they changed their badges and patches several years ago and went from MBTA To Transit, my first thought was, "Well, it's a good thing the system is fiscally sound enough to handle these very necessary changes because the OLD stuff just didn't work." or words to that effect. I just still don't fully get it and will gladly appreciate anyone who can say Boston style badges were far more important than fixing an Orange Line train.


I’ll never understand why departments that change badges/patches don’t just do it through attrition. When LAPD changed the title of their badges from “POLICEMAN” to “POLICE OFFICER”, the people with the old title badges could keep them until they retired, and I assume most did.

Boston spent a fortune to have new “POLICE OFFICER” badges made to replace the “PATROLMAN”, I don’t understand why they didn’t just start issuing the new badges and let the old ones retire off.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Roy Fehler said:


> I’ll never understand why departments that change badges/patches don’t just do it through attrition. When LAPD changed the title of their badges from “POLICEMAN” to “POLICE OFFICER”, the people with the old title badges could keep them until they retired, and I assume most did.
> 
> Boston spent a fortune to have new “POLICE OFFICER” badges made to replace the “PATROLMAN”, I don’t understand why they didn’t just start issuing the new badges and let the old ones retire off.


E G O. Every "leader" without real ideas needs to find a way to put a stamp on things regardless.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Hush said:


> E G O. Every "leader" without real ideas needs to find a way to put a stamp on things regardless.


Sometimes, yes, Joe Jordan did that in the 1980’s when he had Boston go to light blue shirts, which is a radical and visible change.

The title on a badge is something that 99% of people wouldn’t notice, either way.


----------

